# EBay wet/dry



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

EBay auction

Is a filter like this a good deal for the money? Does it matter if its an Amiracle or something like this? Thanks.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah that is a very good deal because for that size I believe they go for around $200


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

so how much will it all cost after you add the bioballs, pumps, media etc.?


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

the only thing ive priced so far is the pump. im looking at a mag drive 950 gph for around $65


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

bio balls are around $9.95 per 100..

MAD


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

what does 100 work out to as far as volume?


----------

